
Ask HN: What is your favorite way of building side income? - x____x
App, affiliate sites, games, any other idea...
======
_lol
Have you seen indiehackers? It's a whole community of people trying to do just
that.

------
marketgod
The stock market. If you can do it well enough it can be a full time income
source.

~~~
tinktank
tell me more.

~~~
marketgod
You can look into passive investing with index funds. You can look into buying
and holding stock and earning premium through selling premium, high delta
options, see wheel strategy.

You can trade options like me. I've posted a few more comments with details
about my strategy.

